# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  SXM-SBH

## pug007

Hi All,
decided to do something different and flew in from California and I have to say after 15hr+ flight we were totally worn out and arriving there it was a complete hugely crowded Sh*t show! I did book Prem IV on the way home.
So, we decided just to spend the night here in St Maarten. Should I get Prem IV to take us through tomorrow when we take Winair to SBH?
I definitely don't wish to repeat today !!

----------


## JEK

Yes. You deserve some special treatment.

----------


## davesmom

Totally agree!  Especially this week!  Give yourself a little present !  Plus PIV will get you on an earlier flight if there is one with seats. I sympathize with your 15 hour trip..story of our lives but worth the wait

----------


## pug007

Thanks Davesmom! I believe you live
 in SD. Until recently I lived right in La Jolla off of Pearl for 10 years!

----------


## pug007

Thanks you are sooooo right!

----------


## davesmom

> Thanks Davesmom! I believe you live
>  in SD. Until recently I lived right in La Jolla off of Pearl for 10 years!



So sorry you moved!  We probably have lots of friends in common as quite a few of mine live there.  Where did you go?  I love La Jolla!

----------


## amyb

Glad to see you are almost here.

Looks like weather will royally screw up travel this coming week.

Pamper yourself, stay safe, and enjoy the event.

----------


## davesmom

Warm thoughts to everyone out East..we have friends coming home from NY that may not get back until Christmas  :EEK!: !  Or after.

----------


## amyb

“Have I told you lately”

I AM SO THANKFUL TO BE HERE IN LURIN!

----------


## davesmom

77 degrees predicted for Christmas in SD..I will just pretend I am in SBH, though,  because it is cold at night here.

----------

